# Intake manifold problem on '04 Phaeton. Help!!



## jsfrench46 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello Again! I was inspecting the motor bay of my newly-acquired '04 V-8 Phaeton, and removed the front intake manifold cover (the one with "V-8" on it). I discovered two spring-loaded levers that were connected to vacuum-operated devices of some sort. One of the two (driver side) had a broken plastic clip that attaches the vacuum canister to the spring-loaded lever that is on the intake manifold. What is this, and what does it do? The car runs fine, and was just serviced by a VW dealer, who claimed it had no issues on the computer. 72,000 miles on the clock. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Intake manifold problem on '04 Phaeton. Help!! (jsfrench46)*

Hi John:
Unless another forum member recognizes what you are talking about from your written description, it will be hard to help you without a picture.
If you could take a picture of the part in question and email it to me (click on my user name at left to reveal my email), I'll post the picture for you. That will probably enable one of us to help you out.
Michael


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Intake manifold problem on '04 Phaeton. Help!! (jsfrench46)*

Hi:
Those actuate your variable intake tuning. As I understand it, depending on engine load(measured by vacuum), there are flaps in the intake manifold that open or close passages for air intake. Thus, they are able to design the intake to yield good low end torque but also provide good high rpm power.
If the plastic link between the vacuum servo and the intake runner is broken, you no longer have variable intake tuning. A failure does not seem to yield an error code but will affect performance and gas mileage. It is a common failure, the plastic links are just not up to the task for very long. There is a repair kit, 2 077-198-327-A(not sure if this number depends on right vs left) but it's not cheap($275). One of mine was broken and was replaced under CPO warranty. Hopefully, you are warrantied too.
Everyone, especially those under warranty, should check theirs and if broken have them repaired. The only work is to pop off the front engine cover with the V8 label and inspect the connectors between the two vacuum servos and the linkage that goes into the intake manifold.
I have a V8, so everything I mention has to do with this engine. 
By the way it was my driver's side link that was broken also. 
Good luck.


_Modified by Jxander at 12:25 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Intake manifold problem on '04 Phaeton. Help!! (Jxander)*

I checked mine, and the driver's side one is broken too. Not sure for how long, but I haven't noticed any difference in the car's driving dynamics.
Right not I'm trying to bond them with Monster Glue. I'll let you know how it goes. Since it doesn't seem to affect the car too much, I'm not too concerned, and will get a quote at my next service.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Intake manifold problem on '04 Phaeton. Help!! (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_it will be hard to help you without a picture.

Here is the picture I am pretty sure what everybody is talking about, yes?








Sorry it's kinda dark (capture pulled from YouTube video), I have a picture around here with the broken one.. The part, and description that Jim pointed out above is to the T!! Thanks Jim!!
I had the driver side actuator replaced last year around November.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Intake manifold problem on '04 Phaeton. Help!! (VWGlf00GL)*

The picture is right on. The plastic linkage is very prone to breaking and I'd bet, but not much







, that every V8 with 50k or more miles has had or currently has at least one side that is broken. Easy to check and I believe easy to fix. I expected it to be about a $100-$150 for the part and labor. However, I believe it is above $300 for one side.


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Intake manifold problem on '04 Phaeton. Help!! (JulianBenjamin)*

Well, Monster Glue didn't work; drove out today, and after getting back, I checked it and it had snapped again. Oh well.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Intake manifold problem on '04 Phaeton. Help!! (Jxander)*

I think you're right, Jim. I just checked mine and they're both broken. 2004, 62k. Wish I'd checked before the warranty ran out!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Intake manifold problem on '04 Phaeton. Help!! (JulianBenjamin)*

You might want to try another glue job! I've just got back from the dealer, they want $375 + tax per side just for the parts. You can't buy the plastic connector on its own, you have to buy the actuator part as well. I'm waiting for a call back from the customer service line, but I suspect I'll be driving from now on without variable intake pressure. I'll add it to the growing list of non-essential items that have broken prematurely and are too expensive to fix. I love this car, but I'm getting increasingly frustrated with the items that are failing through obvious design faults and that VW are unwilling to fix.


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

I take it this problem is specific to V8's and not the W12?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*

Mine's a V8.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

thats the intake manifold changeover valve. those plastic rods clip on the vacuum part and the manifold lever part. they are like 8.00 at the dealer. 
BTW what color is your car?


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_ they are like 8.00 at the dealer. 


If you get me that price, I'll take 50 of them.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (KCPhaetonTech)*

you used to be able to get just the plastic rod, but that was like 4yrs ago..
Now you can get theese for $50! and they are METAL not plastic
http://www.gruvenparts.com/web...id=60 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

They have Phaeton listed but they will not work. When you buy a VW repair kit they come with 2 different sets as pictured. The long ones on the left are Touareg and right are Phaeton. Unfortunately, gruvenparts only gives you the long ones.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

It's silver. The Phaeton Customer Service line just called me and gave me the finger, apparently because my mileage is outside the warranty limit.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (KCPhaetonTech)*

Do they just unclip without having to remove the other parts? The only one I could see clearly from the rear was the diaphragm end, and that appeared to have a rivet, but I don't think the plastic connecting rod was attached to the other end of the rivet, so it looked as if they just pushed on.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

Or, to be technically correct, I should say Anthracite I think!


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXl06RaizqE
Hi Guys! 
I had my driver side replaced last year, the previous dealership broke the actuator arm when dropping the engine for a tranny replacement. The video above (move cursor to 40 seconds) show's the diaphragm's in action, when the throttle is given a little more pressure. I pulled the picture above from the video my tech gave me.
Seems like the driver's side is problematic on the Phay..


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (VWGlf00GL)*

I've been in contact with gruvenparts.com, they weren't aware of the two different lengths. I forwarded the picture to them and he says they will manufacture both, he's about to buy the kit so he can copy them.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *invisiblewave* »_I've been in contact with gruvenparts.com, they weren't aware of the two different lengths. I forwarded the picture to them and he says they will manufacture both, he's about to buy the kit so he can copy them.

Hi Martin!
Say, would gruvenparts do a group buy for Phaeton folks that wanted them on the vortex board here? 
Perhaps offer them $40-50 bucks, sure beats the dealer price of $300-400 for the entire part..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (VWGlf00GL)*

I don't know, I can ask. Although that's about the price of their part anyway, and given the obvious superior quality over the Volkswagen part, a few bucks either way doesn't seem worth quibbling over!


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *invisiblewave* »_I don't know, I can ask. Although that's about the price of their part anyway, and given the obvious superior quality over the Volkswagen part, a few bucks either way doesn't seem worth quibbling over!

I agree. Just thought maybe they'd offer something.. 
I plan on buying a few regardless, when they are available. Thanks for sending them the images for the parts! Very cool!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

I'd surely buy a pair when they become available for the Phaeton. A group buy would be great if it could be arranged. Believe it or not, both of the links on my 2005 Touareg are fine. However, it only has 28k miles vs the Phaeton's 64k miles.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (KCPhaetonTech)*

Mr PhaetonTech, do you happen to know which arms go with which Audi models? I told Gruvenparts that the long ones are the Touareg and the short ones are the Phaeton, they're also interested in knowing which ones fit the 2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant, 1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 and Quattro 2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (VWGlf00GL)*

I just got another email from them, they're getting the kit tomorrow and expect to have the shorter Phaeton arms ready in two or three weeks! Very impressive if they turn out to be true to their word. Certainly more helpful than VW have been..... I asked the service guy I've been talking to at the dealer if he could find out if it was possible to still get the arms without the kit, or to see if they had any spares after doing the job on a Touareg, and his answer was "that's a parts issue, not my problem".


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

I have only worked on a handful of Audi's, but im pretty sure the long ones work for the 2000-2004 A8. As far as the other vehicles, a post in Audiworld or Fortitude would be the best bet. They have to be just as concerned with the high cost of replacement.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (KCPhaetonTech)*

*Archival Note:* Here is a link to a discussion that provides a solution for this problem - there is an aftermarket manufacturer in Atlanta, GA who fabricates replacement intake actuator arms.
Repair (rather than replacement) of Variable Intake Actuator Arms - V8 engine
Michael


----------



## BocaRich (Mar 14, 2016)

*Wire zip-tie will get you by...*

I had the same broken link arm on the drivers side which seems to have a stiffer spring than the passenger side hence the failure. 
There is no way that glue of any kind will work but...an ordinary wire zip tie will. If you want a more permanent fix you can fashion a simple link by bending a piece of coat hanger wire in a loop, it will never fail but it won't be original and it won't cost you $300. This is coming from a guy that figured out you can easily pull off your coil packs with a length or para-cord rather than buying a special tool. Hope this hack helps.


----------

